# Are Feelings Morally Neutral?



## Robin (May 1, 2006)

I came by this essay and wondered if it's true and what kind of difficulty we encounter if this is taught as truth. 

??? Any thoughts on these concepts? 

Robin 

Feelings, Emotions and Moods 
By Chaplain (Lt. Cmdr.) "Ralph", CHC 

NNMC Pastoral Care Services 

I'll do it only if I feel like it. 

I can't help it. I'm a very emotional person. 

Watch out! He's in a bad mood today. 

Do the above sound familiar? Are feelings, emotions and moods the same? The dictionary lists only two of these as synonymous: feelings and emotions. These two "realities" are related but not the same as moods. 

Why, you may be wondering, am I writing about these three things? It is because how we handle these three realities is a main component of maturity and, therefore, of holiness. To begin, we need to look at what is a feeling and what is an emotion. Feelings or emotions are internal spontaneous reactions to a person, place or thing. Spontaneous means we have no control over experiencing them in ourselves. In short, they just well-up within us. Now since we have no control over experiencing them in ourselves, we can say that ALL feelings or emotions are neutral - that is, they are neither good nor bad, right nor wrong, moral nor immoral. This applies to all feelings or emotions: love, anger, hate, lust or any you could list. 

How can they be "neutral?" They are neutral because no one can be held responsible for something over which he or she has no control. Also without blame is the person, place or thing which triggered the particular feeling or emotion within us. The reason for this is that our internal spontaneous reaction of a feeling or emotion is the result of our personal history. We have no reason to "feel guilty" about the feelings or emotions we experience. However, actions are another matter. 

A mood is the acting out of a feeling or emotion. Behaviors which are good or bad, right or wrong, moral or immoral are found only in our actions. No one is forced to give into and act out any feeling or emotion. Acting out is totally a personal decision. 

Maturity is the ability to choose good, right and moral actions despite feelings or emotions. At times we may be able to "run" with our feelings or emotions because they will foster good, right and moral actions. At other times we will need to choose to act contrary to our feelings or emotions in order to be good, right or moral in our actions. This is the heart of the struggle for spiritual holiness and sound emotional health. 

Every feeling or emotion needs to be acknowledged. How that acknowledgement is to be experienced or expressed depends on various factors, which will not be address here. Know, however, that if certain feelings or emotions are denied or kept buried within, they will cause personal pain and the inability to live our life in peace and joy. If that becomes our case, then the mature and holy thing to do is to seek responsible help. Religion and mental health share a common objective here - healthy personal relationships. At times both may need to be used as each addresses a unique aspect. 

The quotes with which I began this article are all reflective of immature behavior. Spontaneously acting out all feelings or emotions is an unhealthy and unholy way of living. To live a good or bad life, to act right or wrong, to be a moral or immoral person is based on the actions we choose to do or not do, not on the feelings or emotions we experience. The choice is ours!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 1, 2006)

Surely Robin you're hiding your cards. Where did you get this by the way?

Honestly it sounds like the therapeutic nonsense that many Chaplains pass off as Biblical truth. To say that our feelings and emotions are neutral and:
(1) beyond our control - hence we're not responsible for them
(2) neither good nor bad
(3) applies to all feelings including lust and hate
is so unscriptural that I hope this guy isn't a "Christian" chaplain.

So thoughts are only immoral or sinful when we act out on them? Then Christ was a liar when He said that a man that looks upon a woman with lust has committed adultery. Then Christ was a liar when He said that hatred of a man is like murdering him in your heart.

Emotions and feelings - let's just call them thoughts - flow out of our heart. Our heart is either a cesspool of sin or it is under transformation by the power of the Holy Spirit. Yes, I have viscerally sinful reactions in my heart to many stimuli. The question is: Do I feed it, ignore it, or mortify it? 

I was just talking to somebody in Church about this yesterday. There is a homeless Japanese man that comes to Church. He is mentally ill and causes me to recoil. I could comfort myself with the nonsense from the Chaplain above or I can do what I did yesterday: I prayed to myself "...for such as these Christ came...." The former justifies my sin, the latter transforms my heart so I put to death the sinful flesh within me that recoils.

[Edited on 5-1-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Surely Robin you're hiding your cards. Where did you get this by the way?
> 
> Honestly it sounds like the therapeutic nonsense that many Chaplains pass off as Biblical truth. To say that our feelings and emotions are neutral and:
> ...



Well said


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 1, 2006)

I think feelings can not be neutral. They are either positive or negative depending on our circumstances. They are subjective, they can even be fickle. So I don't think they can be neutral.


----------



## Robin (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Emotions and feelings - let's just call them thoughts - flow out of our heart. Our heart is either a cesspool of sin or it is under transformation by the power of the Holy Spirit. Yes, I have viscerally sinful reactions in my heart to many stimuli. The question is: Do I feed it, ignore it, or mortify it?



 I like this a lot.

r.


----------



## tdowns (May 2, 2006)

*Interesting WebSite there.*

This is very interesting reading, I hope to read other's thoughts on the issue. 

Although I agree that we must control our emotions, and take responsiblity for them and they are not neutral; there is a point in saying that we should not suppress them, or deny they exist. As in the example of the mentally ill man, we can "pretend" that we will treat him as one we love, without first acknowledging that it repulses us, but it is better to first acknowledge the feelings we have, whether bad or good, before moving on to control them. 

Just some random thoughts, because I think feelings are overplayed in some circles and underplayed in others.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2006)

What are emotions? Jonathan Edwards says: "The affections are no other than the more vigorous and sensible exercises of the inclination and will of the soul." (_Religious Affections_)

Thus, where the will runs, the affections or emotions follow, as sensible and heart-felt expressions. 

Our Lord teaches that "out of the heart proceed evil thoughts, murders, adulteries, fornications, thefts, false witness, blasphemies" (Matt. 15.19). Even after one is born again, we wrestle in the Spirit with our fleshly thoughts. Even our best works are tainted with sin and often proceed from impure motives. The Pharisees were like white-washed sepulchres and Jesus condemned them for the evil thoughts they had, which is a warning to those who are content to render an outward appearance of piety and morality while inside allowing wicked thoughts to fester rather than by the grace of God crucifying them daily.

It is possible to "be ye angry and sin not" (Eph. 4.26) and one may rightly "covet" another's prayers, for example, but we must beware the wicked teaching that it's alright to think wicked thoughts ("everybody does it") as along as one does not act on it. Wicked thoughts or emotions should be dealt with as sin, as our Lord taught in Matt. 5. God's law is perfect, converting the soul, and his word is like a two-edged sword, piercing even unto the marrow. Which is why God's ten commandments are not mere outward external observances to be kept before men only, but a reflection of God's holiness which is spiritual and extends to the inward soul of man. Our Catechism teaches this well in its exposition of the Decalogue.

WLC:



> Q99: What rules are to be observed for the right understanding of the ten commandments?
> A99: For the right understanding of the ten commandments, these rules are to be observed:
> *1. That the law is perfect, and bindeth everyone to full conformity in the whole man unto the righteousness thereof, and unto entire obedience forever; so as to require the utmost perfection of every duty, and to forbid the least degree of every sin.[1]
> 2. That it is spiritual, and so reaches the understanding, will, affections, and all other powers of the soul; as well as words, works, and gestures.[2]*
> ...



And as an example of this:



> Q135: What are the duties required in the sixth commandment?
> A135: The duties required in the sixth commandment are, all careful studies, and lawful endeavors, to preserve the life of ourselves [1] and others [2] by resisting all thoughts and purposes,[3] subduing all passions,[4] and avoiding all occasions,[5] temptations,[6] and practices, which tend to the unjust taking away the life of any;[7] by just defense thereof against violence,[8] *patient bearing of the hand of God,[9] quietness of mind,[10] cheerfulness of spirit;[11]* a sober use of meat,[12] drink,[13] physic,[14] sleep,[15] labor,[16] and recreations;[17] *by charitable thoughts,[18] love,[19] compassion,[20] meekness, gentleness, kindness;[21] peaceable,[22] mild and courteous speeches and behavior;[23] forbearance, readiness to be reconciled, patient bearing and forgiving of injuries, and requiting good for evil;[24]* comforting and succoring the distressed, and protecting and defending the innocent.[25]
> 
> 1. Eph. 5:28-29
> ...



[Edited on 5-2-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## tdowns (May 2, 2006)

*As usual.....*

Much thanks!!!


----------



## Robin (May 6, 2006)

Andrew, as always, you offer good insights - a product of some fairly sound study....

God bless,

Robin 

[Edited on 5-6-2006 by Robin]


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 7, 2006)

This might be relevant.

rsc


----------

